# Handyman Time!!!!!!!!!!



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

In line at the Furg today and a guy in a Mr. Handyman uniform was telling the guy at the counter he was having trouble with a drain not going back together. These guys have no fear of the State and advertise publicly they do plumbing work. Sadly they are a major franchise company.

We see their trucks all over and they have pipe tubes full of pipe, the one at Furgs had a sink machine in the back. Not one mpl # anywhere! 


http://www.mrhandyman.com/handyman-services/our-services/plumbing.aspx


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Where's a rope.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's pretty ballsy of that hack to come into fergs like that

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

No plumbing license attached to the company or handyman license? Some places allow handymen to do thinks like install/ repair faucets, garbage disposals, toilets.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> In line at the Furg today and a guy in a Mr. Handyman uniform was telling the guy at the counter he was having trouble with a drain not going back together. These guys have no fear of the State and advertise publicly they do plumbing work. Sadly they are a major franchise company.
> 
> We see their trucks all over and they have pipe tubes full of pipe, the one at Furgs had a sink machine in the back. Not one mpl # anywhere!
> 
> ...


 
next time call the plumbing police @ 1-800-nobodygivesafuk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> No plumbing license attached to the company or handyman license? Some places allow handymen to do thinks like install/ repair faucets, garbage disposals, toilets.


 





http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/cilb/declaratory_statements.html

According to FL state statute, a master plumbing license is required to even replace faucets. Under 'Declaratory Statements' scroll down to 'plumbing fixtures'.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/cilb/declaratory_statements.html
> 
> According to FL state statute, a master plumbing license is required to even replace faucets. Under 'Declaratory Statements' scroll down to 'plumbing fixtures'.


In Arkansas if the seal of a water line or drain is broken (taken apart) a plumbing license is required.

Without a license you can repair a faucet, water closet or unstop a drain. You can not replace any fixtures, facuets, etc... and that also includes the trap, stops and supply lines.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Wowsers Batman,
Since when does Arkansas have Plumbing.;-)


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> Wowsers Batman,
> Since when does Arkansas have Plumbing.;-)


We actually had one of the oldest and strictest plumbing codes in the nation, but now we are under the IPC and that is almost like not having one compared to what we had.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/cilb/declaratory_statements.html
> 
> According to FL state statute, a master plumbing license is required to even replace faucets. Under 'Declaratory Statements' scroll down to 'plumbing fixtures'.


This was in that link you posted..

Does a person who engages in changing out plumbing fixtures, such as faucets and toilets, and cleans out clogged drains need a state license.


Yes this scope of work requires a plumbing license, subject to the "handyman" exemption stated in 489.103(9)

What's the handyman exemtion?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> next time call the plumbing police @ 1-800-nobodygivesafuk


 
I take it you don't care these guys will do a heater for $50 an hour? Or they won't do it to code?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I was just advised by Lisa Hill that they will be taking action on this matter!


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> That's pretty ballsy of that hack to come into fergs like that
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


U must have a good fergies by you!!!

My fergies luvs H.O.s


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I was just advised by Lisa Hill that they will be taking action on this matter!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I take it you don't care these guys will do a heater for $50 an hour? Or they won't do it to code?


Thats right, I dont care. I have much bigger things going on to worry about some poor guy installin a WH for a cheap azz person.


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

corporate plumbers/handyman hack companies have influence they throw money at the right people an the code law enforcement of the land tend to look the other way, kinda like a corporate plumber paying a smaller plumber for use of there master license when the guy who was bought out by corporate plumber quits!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I was just advised by Lisa Hill that they will be taking action on this matter!


 Who is " Lisa Hill " ?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Who is " Lisa Hill " ?


 
She is the director of the TSBPE, sorry should have said that.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Thats right, I dont care. I have much bigger things going on to worry about some poor guy installin a WH for a cheap azz person.


 
So what about a company with 50 trucks in Houston doing it all the time (like this one). It starts to knock out work for other companys, like ours. I see that a lot of other people "liked" your post so I'm shocked by this. It seems to be a growing problem in our trade.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

I didn't know what it was either until now. Never heard of this before, but here it is:


(9) Any work or operation of a casual, minor, or inconsequential nature in which the aggregate contract price for labor, materials, and all other items is less than $1,000, but this exemption does not apply:

(a) If the construction, repair, remodeling, or improvement is a part of a larger or major operation, whether undertaken by the same or a different contractor, or in which a division of the operation is made in contracts of amounts less than $1,000 for the purpose of evading this part or otherwise.

(b) To a person who advertises that he or she is a contractor or otherwise represents that he or she is qualified to engage in contracting.







cityplumbing said:


> This was in that link you posted..
> 
> Does a person who engages in changing out plumbing fixtures, such as faucets and toilets, and cleans out clogged drains need a state license.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ckoch407 said:


> I didn't know what it was either until now. Never heard of this before, but here it is:
> 
> 
> (9) Any work or operation of a casual, minor, or inconsequential nature in which the aggregate contract price for labor, materials, and all other items is less than $1,000, but this exemption does not apply:
> ...


 






Yep, that's the 'handy-man exemption'. 

So, basically, if a guy (non-plumber) helps his neighbor out to install a faucet one time, no big deal. But when that same guy (non-plumber) holds himself out to the community as a repairman who installs faucets, then that's illegal.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yep, that's the 'handy-man exemption'.
> 
> So, basically, if a guy (non-plumber) helps his neighbor out to install a faucet one time, no big deal. But when that same guy (non-plumber) holds himself out to the community as a repairman who installs faucets, then that's illegal.


That's written in our contractors manual, knew I saw that somewhere..


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Wowsers Batman,
> Since when does Arkansas have Plumbing.;-)


Why ya got to hate on a Razorback?


----------



## drain docs (Jan 2, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> So what about a company with 50 trucks in Houston doing it all the time (like this one). It starts to knock out work for other companys, like ours. I see that a lot of other people "liked" your post so I'm shocked by this. It seems to be a growing problem in our trade.


Enuf for everyone. I too have bigger & better things to worry about. Ever think that the guys now charging 1100.00 for a w.h install causes people to call the so called handyman ? Price themselves out of a job.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

drain docs said:


> Enuf for everyone. I too have bigger & better things to worry about. Ever think that the guys now charging 1100.00 for a w.h install causes people to call the so called handyman ? Price themselves out of a job.


 
I'm sure all the plumbers on the forum are so busy...btw these guys drive wages down as well. We charge more than that, our rent is $4,200 a month alone.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> So what about a company with 50 trucks in Houston doing it all the time (like this one). It starts to knock out work for other companys, like ours. I see that a lot of other people "liked" your post so I'm shocked by this. It seems to be a growing problem in our trade.


My advice to you would be to contact the SOS office and file a complaint, call the local news and tell them what you have witnessed, hire a lawyer and sue Mr Handi-man.

Are you really sure that they dont have a Master Licence somwhere in the chain of command?


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> So what about a company with 50 trucks in Houston doing it all the time (like this one). It starts to knock out work for other companys, like ours. I see that a lot of other people "liked" your post so I'm shocked by this. It seems to be a growing problem in our trade.


I was thanking Greenplum because it's the truth that most people(99%ers) do not care if it is a hack or an illegal they're profiting off of.
As long as it does not affect their wallet negatively *yet* it is status quo.
If you go down you go down.

Don't worry craftsman.It will catch up to everyone.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> My advice to you would be to contact the SOS office and file a complaint, call the local news and tell them what you have witnessed, hire a lawyer and sue Mr Handi-man.
> 
> Are you really sure that they dont have a Master Licence somwhere in the chain of command?


I filed a complaint with the state, and was advised the other day that they would be taking actions just based off of the website. In Texas you can't advertise plumbing unless you have a RMPL and the # is posted on every page. I had a follow up email in the inbox as well. 

I was told that they would keep me in the loop.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I filed a complaint with the state, and was advised the other day that they would be taking actions just based off of the website. In Texas you can't advertise plumbing unless you have a RMPL and the # is posted on every page. I had a follow up email in the inbox as well.
> 
> I was told that they would keep me in the loop.


 
keep us in the loop , post those emails for the world to see. 

one man can ! :laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> keep us in the loop , post those emails for the world to see.
> 
> one man can ! :laughing:


 
Let me ask her if I can, I'm not sure about it. 



GREENPLUM said:


> one man can ! :laughing:


I don't know about "can" but I'll damn sure try!

I want work for my kids if they enter the trade someday. I'd hate for Texas to end up like Florida.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Let me ask her if I can, I'm not sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whew!!!
I thought you were going to say California,the other open boarder state.
:jester:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> That's pretty ballsy of that hack to come into fergs like that
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
Are you kidding? Ferguson's will sell to anybody. They don't give a f*&K and that's a huge reason why the bulk of my supply house money goes to Winnelson. 




Paul


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

That's what I like to hear.
The people who say they don't care can't be serious.
It peeeees me of to think that I have done my time and sat through all the exams to become a master plumber and get all the required shiot to be legal and then a handy hack fecker can advertise and get work....
If the handy hacks have the abilities to do job with the correct knowledge then they should sit the exam,,,, oh, I forgot that bottom feeders need food to.
Well go paint houses or some shiot.
We all hold our licenses for a reason and got them for a reason. It's not a god given right to have one.
If $1100 is to much for a water heater install then I guess I will be out of business very soon. 
I have permits, licenses, bond, insurance, van insurance, workers comp, gas, wear on my tools to pay for.
So I'm sorry if my 20 something years in the trade And the knowledge I have gained is not worth me making a decent living for me and my family.
Good on you bro for standing up for our trade.
If everyone did the same then we could make a difference.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> That's what I like to hear.
> The people who say they don't care can't be serious.
> It peeeees me of to think that I have done my time and sat through all the exams to become a master plumber and get all the required shiot to be legal and then a handy hack fecker can advertise and get work....
> If the handy hacks have the abilities to do job with the correct knowledge then they should sit the exam,,,, oh, I forgot that bottom feeders need food to.
> ...


Amen Mark, but it all seems to fall on deaf ears especially during our current unstable economy. Sometimes I think handy hacks are my biggest competition and it really seems to suck the motivation out of a guy.

It's been that way for a long time and it seems to get progressively worse. I believe that the plumbing trade is the most prone to the do it yourselfer and handy hack. Pex and plastic DWV, Youtube, do it yourself shows and the internet have really taken it's toll on this trade.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Let me ask her if I can, I'm not sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, with that said I don't think I could recommend this trade to my kids. I'd love to see them pursue something that is recession proof. One of the hardest hit sectors from this recession was construction trades.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> I agree, with that said I don't think I could recommend this trade to my kids. I'd love to see them pursue something that is recession proof. One of the hardest hit sectors from this recession was construction trades.


Politician should fit that mold.


----------



## Cotton06 (Jul 9, 2011)

We have the same problem here with the handyman coming in a performing plumbing without a license. I wish it would go back to the way it use to be if you didn't have a plumbers license you could not purchase materials from the supply house. There use to be a sign hanging in all the supply houses that said "NO PLUMBING LICENSE NO MATERIAL" but thanks to Home Depot and Lowe's the supply houses have to to stay in business.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

mark Kienan said:


> That's what I like to hear.
> The people who say they don't care can't be serious.
> It peewees me of to think that I have done my time and sat through all the exams to become a master plumber and get all the required shoot to be legal and then a handy hack ****er can advertise and get work....
> If the handy hacks have the abilities to do job with the correct knowledge then they should sit the exam,,,, oh, I forgot that bottom feeders need food to.
> ...


What I want to know is..

What exactly have you personally done to stop it?

I can tell from your post that you're very passionate about protecting the trade, which I respect very much.

Like you I have also made the same commitments to practice plumbing legally.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> I agree, with that said I don't think I could recommend this trade to my kids. I'd love to see them pursue something that is recession proof. One of the hardest hit sectors from this recession was construction trades.



Yea, but I wouldn't want my kids getting into prostitution.:whistling2:
Seriously though, I spent 15 years in the white-collar environment. Given it's pre-disposition to politics in regards to advancement & such, I've told my 3 that if you can work with yer hands you'll never starve. Go get the sheepskin for your wall but always have a trade to fall back on.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> What I want to know is..
> 
> What exactly have you personally done to stop it?
> 
> ...


Being as I use my real name on the forum I won't go into details, let me assure you though I have done what I can.

I go as far as jumping handy hacks shiot if I see them. I will make every effort possible to protect our great trade.

If the city would give me a badge with a little power I would donate time to hunt these feckers down and enforce.

Let's make USA a better place one handy hack at time.

Yes my brothers of the trade,,,,, we can do it.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Yea, but I wouldn't want my kids getting into prostitution.:whistling2:
> Seriously though, I spent 15 years in the white-collar environment. Given it's pre-disposition to politics in regards to advancement & such, I've told my 3 that if you can work with yer hands you'll never starve. Go get the sheepskin for your wall but always have a trade to fall back on.


 
I thought that paper would make me a better person, I have a BS of CJ from a state school and went back to plumbing. I have friends with masters that can't find a job and they keep going back to school to earn more, they think that's the soultion.


----------



## jcomp317 (Jan 29, 2012)

*stop unlicensed work*

All these handyman outfits and general contractors are advertising plumbing and electric work all over florida with no fear.It is so easy to find them , but the state does nothing to protect us legitimate contractors who pay all the fees and permits.Last time I checked it was a misdemenor to even advertise without a lic. in florida. How can we all help to stop losing this work to these guys?


----------



## Cotton06 (Jul 9, 2011)

Awwwww Handy mannnnn the want to be Plumbers that get away with murder while we stick to the rules get a license practice Plumbing and save lives, These morons need to go back to school and be garbage collectors for they trash our industry, and the State lets them slide with a $250.00 fine if they get caught. Awwww Im so pissed and tired of it all


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I was cleaning out my van today on my drive and looked over the street and three trucks pull up and there was around 5 Mexicans get out them all..... Then I notice all the schedule 40 on the back of one..
Yep, you guessed right.... Boot legging a new sewer line in for the home owner..
Well I guess they don't speak good English as I have been over and taken look see.
Not been flagged for dig, no license numbers anywhere..
Home owner doesn't care but we will see how happy they are tomorrow when the inspectors get a call.
I checked online for permits at the address and none been pulled.
That's the type of shiot we are all up against every day.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> Well I was cleaning out my van today on my drive and looked over the street and three trucks pull up and there was around 5 Mexicans get out them all..... Then I notice all the schedule 40 on the back of one..
> Yep, you guessed right.... Boot legging a new sewer line in for the home owner..
> Well I guess they don't speak good English as I have been over and taken look see.
> Not been flagged for dig, no license numbers anywhere..
> ...


 
You sir are a hero!!

Thank you for taking time out to insure we have a trade.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> Well I was cleaning out my van today on my drive and looked over the street and three trucks pull up and there was around 5 Mexicans get out them all..... Then I notice all the schedule 40 on the back of one..
> Yep, you guessed right.... Boot legging a new sewer line in for the home owner..
> Well I guess they don't speak good English as I have been over and taken look see.
> Not been flagged for dig, no license numbers anywhere..
> ...


 






Get pictures and please post........:yes:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm doing my part as best i can.
My father in law is giving me a lecture about it right now as I'm typing this.. All I hear is noise coming out his mouth..
I did catch him saying we shouldn't report people for it , wtf. 
There nice people as neighbors.
I just made the point if they were fighting dogs then they wouldn't report them because they are nice neighbors.
I'm really getting peeeeed of at every time I go to a supply house there is hacks buying stuff there and getting the same discounts sometimes.
Hell, if my wife had done some plumbing illegal then I would divorce her for it, lol.
The hacks just touch a nerve every time.
The guys who worked hard and paid there dues will totally understand and those who don't understand should be hung, drawn and quartered.. Lmfao


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't have pics, sorry. 
I will try get some though.
I'm waiting to call it in until they start to back fill. Lol.
That way it's gotta be re dug to inspect etc... 
Am I cruel guys..


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

There should be a fund that all licensed plumbers can pay into, the fund would go towards cracking down on unlicensed plumbers. We can have retired plumbers volunteering and scouting for hacks, snapping pictures of there hackish deeds.:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

mark kiernan said:


> Well I was cleaning out my van today on my drive and looked over the street and three trucks pull up and there was around 5 Mexicans get out them all..... Then I notice all the schedule 40 on the back of one..
> Yep, you guessed right.... Boot legging a new sewer line in for the home owner..
> Well I guess they don't speak good English as I have been over and taken look see.
> Not been flagged for dig, no license numbers anywhere..
> ...


 
Wonder why your neighbor didnt call you to do the work. :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> There should be a fund that all licensed plumbers can pay into, the fund would go towards cracking down on unlicensed plumbers. We can have retired plumbers volunteering and scouting for hacks, snapping pictures of there hackish deeds.:laughing:


 
it would be corrupt as anything involving money normally is, nice thought though.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't even know there names, never spoke with them.
They purchased the house around two weeks ago.
But I do know a hack when I see one.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

mark kiernan said:


> I don't even know there names, never spoke with them.
> They purchased the house around two weeks ago.
> But I do know a hack when I see one.


 
might outta try talking to them before you tell on them, they might not know better. Its what neighbors do for each other :laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> might outta try talking to them before you tell on them, they might not know better. Its what neighbors do for each other :laughing:


 
Please ignore his post above!!!  Please let the city know. They know what they did, its not like they are going to say, " Hey I was wrong lets dig that main up and let me hire a real licensed plumber!" 

Burn them hard! They will tell their friends and so on. If it was not for people like you we would have no trade.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Please ignore his post above!!! Please let the city know. They know what they did, _*its not like they are going to say, " Hey I was wrong lets dig that main up and let me hire a real licensed plumber!" *_
> 
> Burn them hard! They will tell their friends and so on. If it was not for people like you we would have no trade.


They might, you dont know how they would respond. There his new nieghbors, its a good way to break the ice and introduce yourself. He could let them know what there doing is wrong. He might get a customer for life, who knows.

Ill tell ya what I know...

nobody likes a tattletale. :thumbsup:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

They know what there doing alright. Hell I may go over and offer to pull permits and stuff.
Why not show them where to put a back water valve and clean outs. 
I am not the one doing wrong, they are and you all know that they know it too.
It's not like I'm telling my mom my brother stole my candy, these feckers are breaking the one rule we all use. Go figure.
I don't do surgery because I'm not a surgeon, but I could have a go at cutting something off, I could do it but it won't be right. 
Were does it stop.
The sooner the whole systems gets real and protects licensed plumbers, and all trades that require a license the better.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

mark kiernan said:


> The sooner the whole systems gets real and protects licensed plumbers, and all trades that require a license the better.


Don't hold your breath. It seems to be movin the other way


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Don't hold your breath. It seems to be movin the other way


Yes it does:blink:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

jcomp317 said:


> All these handyman outfits and general contractors are advertising plumbing and electric work all over florida with no fear.It is so easy to find them , but the state does nothing to protect us legitimate contractors who pay all the fees and permits.Last time I checked it was a misdemenor to even advertise without a lic. in florida. How can we all help to stop losing this work to these guys?


 





Yes, very true. We are losing jobs by the thousands to un-licensed guys. Have you looked on Craigs list lately?.....:whistling2: Look under 'skilled trades', loaded with people without licenses. What a joke. The problem is the gov't. The gov't should levy fines to Craigslist for allowing the un-licensed to post. If that were the case, CL would pull those posts down so fast, it would make your head spin.

By the way, it's requested of new-bees to post us an intro in the introduction section. We'd love to hear more input from fellow licensed plumbers such as yourself. That's what this site is all about; plumbers (and those in our trade) helping each other out.....:thumbsup:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

We should write a template Post for the un-licensed and form in groups for particular areas and each person can upload the post on to Craigs each day of the week. We can also reply to the unlicensed ad's informing them how it's a felony to be working as an unlicensed contractor. And we will persue them..:laughing:


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

TO be honest one of the only things i can see that might actually make a difference would be if every certified plumbing contractor in. North america, took the time and phoned who ever their liability insurance provider is and said "if you dont start enforcing the requirements i am going to drop your insurance" if every insurance provider felt threatened even for a minute. I believe they could, should and probally would do everything in ther power to protect theiir interests. Which is us their customers, insurance companys control more of the government then we do "the people" i honestly believe it in their best interest to keep these hacks away from their customers houses, busisnesses and wallets. If i have to have insurance, worksafe and liability insurance, buissness licenses ect ect. So should they. Im fortunate their isnt alot of hack companys around. But i get alot of "will fix what mu husband,brother or neighbour repaired" thanks seanny


----------



## drain docs (Jan 2, 2012)

*recession proof*



Titletownplumbr said:


> I agree, with that said I don't think I could recommend this trade to my kids. I'd love to see them pursue something that is recession proof. One of the hardest hit sectors from this recession was construction trades.


Thats exactly why I purchased into the hair salon business. 100% recession proof...Save your dollars Mr Plumbers & do the same.


----------

